# Dreaded Intake Manifold Gasket Leak



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well; i had just discovered the dreaded intake manifold gasket leak on my 95 Alti. Sprayed carb cleaner as per various threads on this forum and the idle got much better. i am going to try it but first got to do my homework. Even the Haynes manual is confusing for this procedure. Can anybody tell me what do i have to remove? The intake manifold and the plenum or just the intake manifold bolted to the head only? From what i have read this is really a PITA. Any information on this subject will be much appreciated; i need info on number of bolts that need to be removed from the top and bottom, etc.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Double check the vacuum hoses in the area you sprayed because that could cause the same symptoms as an intake gasket. If you find a hose that is hard, cracked or broken I recommend using silicone hose to replace it because it never will crack like the rubber hose. 
Check that first before attempting to tackle the intake gasket. And yes it is a pain but with a good set of wrenches and a socket set it can be done. You don't have to separate the upper and lower plenums but I think it helps. Also you will need a torque wrench to tighten everything correctly.

Troy


----------

